# Which is better? Frontline Plus or Revolution



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok I was looking at buying some flea-heartworm-earmite medicane. I was using Revolution but I was wondering if frontline Plus was better.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, Frontline only does one of those three things you want to protect against.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I adore Revolution. Neither Rotten nor the dog had any ill effects. Both were rid of EXTREME ear mite & flea infestation in one dose. It makes it sound too powerful, but...I don't think it was, I think they've just got their act together!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I like Revolution, and am reluctant to try anything else.
Still have to refine my application technique. :roll:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> Still have to refine my application technique. :roll:


They really need to hold a class on that...I'm sure Bodie only got half a dose the last time I dosed him.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I find it helps to apply it higher up than the instructions say. The base of neck works fine. Trying to find a spot in between the shoulder blades that doesn't end up on one side or the other is impossible on a creature with floating shoulder blades.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

coaster said:


> I find it helps to apply it higher up than the instructions say. The base of neck works fine. Trying to find a spot in between the shoulder blades that doesn't end up on one side or the other is impossible on a creature with floating shoulder blades.


I'm in agreement there. Those floating shoulder blades are a pain!

I love Revolution. Chica is my "flea barometer". She must be pretty allergic to the flea saliva, because she gets the "itchy bumps" along her back long before I see anybody scratching. By the time I get the treatment, even if it's only a few days, she'll be miserable, with huge scabs. Within two days after treatment with Revolution, her skin is completely back to normal. Amazing!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

We use Revolution here, not sure it's "better" but I've always had success with it.


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

For treating only fleas/ticks, I prefer Frontline (or Advantage). I just don't like the way Revolution works -- it's systemic. It enters the body and stays there all month (or maybe longer? as far as I know it has not been tested). It makes me wonder about a possible long-term, cumulative effect. Also, fleas have to bite before they die. With Frontline, the fleas only have to come in contact with the pet's fur, and supposedly, the shed fur retains effectiveness as well. Revolution is convenient, though.

Probably the only reason I have or ever will use Revolution is if/when I need to knock out earmites. I figure I might as well get a flea/tick/earmite/worming treatment all in one. Otherwise, I don't like the idea of my animals having a pesticide in their bodies 24/7. Then again, I don't like to use any pesticides any more than necessary.

Regarding heartworms, I'm really not convinced that Revolution is all that effective. At least for dogs, I have heard too often of it failing for me to feel comfortable relying on it. I don't know if it is any different for cats or not.


----------



## Casey76 (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you tried Advantage-multi (imidacloprid + moxidectin)? It does fleas, heart worm (not something I have to worry about in my part of Europe), intestinal worms, and ear mites.

It was extremely effective for Cromwell (fleas dead within 12 hours, worm burden gone in 24 hours, resolution of ear mites, and so far no recurrence of any problems), and he had no adverse reaction, even though he was a really skinny 8week old kitten at the time.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Frontline Topspot works for our boys and we use seperate drops from the vet for earmites.

Mick.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I personally prefer Advantage. I used revoluation but I still saw fleas. Sure it *does more* but that might be why it was less effective on one thing.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I had been using ProMeris, which seems to work. But when I asked about buying some more, the vet said they were no longer providing it, since some of the dog owners had complained about the smell and side-effects such as vomiting. He gave me a choice of Frontline Plus or Advantage. I chose Frontline Plus, since it protects against ticks as well as fleas. (The kittens haven't had any sign of ticks, but I'm planning on walking them outside, so I figured I'll play it safe.)

I haven't started using it yet, and have never used Advantage or Revolution, so I can't really vote on which is best.


----------

